# Wendler's 5/3/1 V2.0



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi lads.

Been away a while with other aspects of my life (Education, girlfriend and work) so I haven't really been on here at all when I'm home as I didn't really have much chance. I have still been training throughout though.

Past 2 months have been really hard on me and my training and I've really struggled with life in general, it just seems everything has crashed on me out of the blue. My part time job just stopped, my girlfriend left me (we were considerably serious) and I've finished college with no real direction in my life and I'm just left in full blown confusion with my career choices and what I do and where I go next. But throughout all this, I've had a think about my training goals whilst applying for every job in my area and really trying hard to find something to do with my life.

So it came down to it, and I've started thinking more and more about powerlifting and really get back into it how I was about 18 months back, when I truly loved it. Whether it be competitive one day or just because I want to lift heavy, I'm not sure but I just want to squat 4 plates (180KG) again this year for the first time in about 2 years and I thought I'd go back to the program I know best and a program we all know works so well when effort is put into it.

I had a week off last week to put some real research in and decide what I wanted to do and I've come to the decision of Wendlers as you can see.

First day was today anyway and it went pretty well, here's what I done:

Monday - 01/07/2013 - Week 1, Day 1

3mins stretching

Military press

2x10xBAR

5x30KG

5x42.5KG

5x47.5KG

13x55KG

Dips

5 sets of 10-15 @ bodyweight

Chins

4 sets of 10-15 @ bodyweight

1 set of 8 @ bodyweight (Grip and strength fell short)

Tricep Extensions EZ Bar

2 sets of 15 @ 28KG

3 sets of 12 @ 38KG

I don't know what they're called but I done 2 sets of rotator cuff with dumbells at the end of the session.

Thanks for reading.

And I'm back for good now, I will be updating regularly even if it's once a week and they all come at once. I will be uploading everything.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tuesday - 02/07/2013 - Week 1, Day 2

Stretches and a bit of hip mobility work (5mins)

Deadlifts

5xBAR

5x60KG

5x60KG

5x87.5KG

5x102.5KG

7x115KG

(my deadlift is still miles behind and I only now feel I've conquered form with it after 2 years of teetering with it and trying to get it as exact as possible)

Lying leg curls

5 sets of 10-15 @ 58KG

Lunges

2 sets of 15 @ 16KG dumbells

I swapped to Barbell then as I didn't feel these were good enough

3 sets of 15 @ 40KG

Hanging Leg Raises

5 sets of 15 unweighted

Felt pretty decent today, happy with my form on deadlifts, that's my favourite point of the day.

I have been feeling a slight twinge in my upper hamstring, close to the glute area. Almost feels like where muscle overlaps the glute slightly? Made my leg curls a bit painful but not enough to stop as such.

Anyway, bench on Thursday which I'm looking forward to. Gonna' go to a more powerlifting type of form e.g. Dave Tate/EliteFTS style bench. I hear that's the most effective type of bench press, these days.

Thanks for reading.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thursday - 04/07/2013 - Week 1, Day 3

Bench Press

(been playing with form here trying to get my shoulders back properly and get a full arch in my back, it went pretty well. Felt a lot better and more powerful. I've also started pausing on my chest a little bit too.)

10xBAR

5x40K

5x50K

5x67.5K

5x77.5K

12x87.5K

Flat DB Press

5 sets of 10-15 @ 30KG dumbells (60KG altogether)

Pendlay Row

5 sets of 10 @ 60KG - These are really good. I've done them before but never for reps over 6 and the work on the lumbar spine and lats is just unreal. A real hard working exercise.

Rope pushdowns

5 sets of 12 @ 20KG

Pretty decent day. Feels like I'm going a little light on the main exercises at the minute, but I'm happy to concentrate on my form and really push it out instead now.

Thanks for reading. Any feedback is welcome.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Friday - 05/07/2013 - Week 1, Day 4

Squats

10xBAR

5x40K

5x60K

5x102.5KG

5x120KG

13x135KG

Good mornings

Played with these a bit to see what weight I could do on them

10xBAR

15x30KG

10x50KG (Last rep was too jerky)

2x15x30KG

Leg press

5 sets of 10-15 @ 280KG + machine

Reverse Crunches

5 sets of 15

Today was a bit hard. I done some pendlay rows the day before so my back was in half when it came to squatting but I managed it well enough and hit what I wanted to.

Not too sure on the form of GM's either so I'm gonna' have to have a look at some online.

Thanks for reading as always.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday - 08/07/2013 - Week 2, Day 1

Overhead Press

10xBAR

5xBAR

5x30KG

3x45KG

3x50KG

10x57.5KG

Dips

5 sets of 10-15 @ bodyweight

Chins

4 sets of 10-15 @ bodyweight

1 set of 5 @ bodyweight - was absolutely shattered here.

Tricep extensions (EZ Bar)

5 sets of 10-15 @ 30KG

Rotator cuff work

Need to sort the weights out if I'm getting 10 reps on 57.5 KG

Thanks for reading anyway, if you have!

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tuesday - 09/07/2013 - Week 2, Day 2 (Cycle 1)

Deadlift

5xBAR

5x60KG

5x60KG

3x95KG

3x107.5KG

5x122.5kg - Good form. Decently happy with this as I'm pretty jaded today for some reason. Must be the heat.

Lying Leg Curls

5 sets of 15 @ 45KG - My hamstring is in a bit of distress if someone could help me out that'd be great. I'm struggling to leg curl properly for some reason but I can deadlift and squat with no pain at all along with any sort of movement like that (front squat, romanian deadlift, stiff legged, I gave them a test out to see if they affected my hamstring and nothing.)

Lunges

5 sets of 10-15 @ 40KG

Hanging LEg Raises

5 sets of 15

Not sure what is wrong with my hamstring, I've had it for a few weeks now but as it isn't affecting my deadlift or squat at all I've just been carrying on. It's around my upper hamstring and lower glute area, right underneath my ass and it hurts when I walk on times. It feels like a twinge, like something is trapped in there like lodged inside of it? I'm not sure what it could be.

Help if you can, thank you.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Wednesday - 10/07/2013 - Week 2, day 3 (Cycle 1)

Bench

10xBAR

5x40KG

3x60KG

3x72.5KG

3x82.5KG

7x95KG (with pause on chest)

Dumbell Press

5 sets of 12 @ 30KG Dumbells

Pendlay Rows

5 sets of 12 @ 60KG

Rope Pulldowns

5 sets of 12 @ 20KG

Pretty decent today, happy with my form on bench. Real improvement.

Thanks for reading.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I've just started a 5/3/1 program so your thread title caught my eye.

Good work and some strong pressing there mate.

Sadly I can also relate to the struggles of life in general, Hope you get it all sorted in the not to distant future. :thumb:

subbed.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

duplicate post :cursing:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've just started a 5/3/1 program so your thread title caught my eye.
> 
> Good work and some strong pressing there mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for subbing, I'll join you on yours too but I can't say I'll be a great help if you run into any issues!

5/3/1 is a great solid program. I've ran it before but I went off track with training and stuff.

And yeah I'm sure our life struggles are a bit different but everyone goes through them, just depends on how you deal with them. Thanks, hope everything is okay with you too.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Friday - 12/07/2013 - Week 2, day 4 (Cycle 1)

Squats

10xBAR

10x40KG

5x60KG

5x80KG

3x112.5KG

3x127.5KG

9x142.5KG

Good Mornings

5 sets of 10-15 @ 30KG

Leg Press

4 sets of 20 @ 280KG + Machine weight

1 set of 15 @ 360KG + Machine weight

Reverse Crunches

5 sets of 15

Pretty happy with the squat when I done it yesterday but think I'm hitting under the belt here and not really at my potential as I'm overshooting the reps by so much, apart from on deadlifts.

Still need to check out my good morning form a bit more though but other than that everything is okay apart from a little hamstring niggle I've been nursing for a few weeks now.

Cheers for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate, 5 sets of leg press after 7 sets of squats is good going :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good work mate, 5 sets of leg press after 7 sets of squats is good going :thumb:


Was okay I suppose man. 4 of those squat sets were light anyway, just a bit of warm ups etc.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Subbing in mate. I've used 5/3/1 a few times.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> Subbing in mate. I've used 5/3/1 a few times.


Thanks a lot man.

Appreciate it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday - 15/07/2013 - Week 3, day 1 (Cycle 1)

Stretching for 5 mins

Overhead Press

5xBAR

5x30KG

3x35KG

5x47.5KG

3x55KG

9x60KG

Bit of a PR there. But I've never really tried to go above 5 reps on OHP so I suppose that's why!

Dips

5 sets of 12 @ BW

Chins (changed grips a few times)

5 sets of 10-12 @ BW

Tricep extensions (EZ Bar)

4 sets of 15 @ 33KG

1 set of 8 @ 48KG (Fancied testing how good my triceps were for a change after dips and OHP and they were pretty good. I was happy with a plate a side on the bar)

Pretty good day, looking forward to deadlifting tomorrow now though!

Thanks for reading and all. I'm considering doing videos when I get into a few more cycles.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

New PR :bounce:

some strong pressing there mate :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> New PR :bounce:
> 
> some strong pressing there mate :thumb:


Thanks man it was okay I guess! Would like to get that up to 80KG though.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tuesday - 16/07/2013 - Week 3, day 2 (Cycle 1)

5 mins stretching, bit of hip mobility and regular stretches

I've decided I'm changing to sumo deadlifts. I've thought about it for ages and it just seems to suit me a lot more and feels a lot better when I do it. I can probably move more weight with it but I'm not sure

Conventional deads

5x60 (I done a few sets of messing about with conventional and sumo's to see how they felt before deciding I'm going to sumo deadlifts from now on)

Sumo deadlifts

5x60KG

5x60KG

3x80KG

5x102.5KG

3x115KG

4x127.5KG (I did 5 but I stumbled a little on the one and had to reset the movement so I wasn't best pleased but I'll class it as 4, minus the one rep)

Leg curls

5 sets of 15 @ 50KG (hamstring is pulled so I didn't want to throw too much weight on top of this, but the reps felt good and no real pull or pain this week)

Lunges

5 sets of 12 @ 40KG

Leg raises

5 sets of 15

Pretty happy with my deadlift after changing form. I just felt that there was too much wrong with my conventional for me to continue with it and I've tried to niggle with it so many times and perfect it but it just doesnt ever seem right when I attempt to do it, at least with sumos they feel perfect and get a really good drive from them.

Cheers if you've read this as usual.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thursday - 18/07/2013 - Week 3, day 3 (Cycle 1)

Bench press

5xBAR

5x40KG

3x60KG

5x77.5KG

3x87.5KG

5x100KG (All pause reps at the bottom)

Dumbell Bench Press

5 sets of 12 @ 30KG (each hand)

Pendlay Rows

5 sets of 12 @ 60KG

Rope pushdowns

5 sets of 15 @ 20KG

Today was pretty good. Happy with the 5 reps on the dead stop bench, I really wasn't expecting that. I wouldn't say it's a PR as such but it was certainly pleasing that I could stop at the bottom and get enough drive to force it back up.

Changed my form a little bit on rows earlier too so now when I row I feel it a lot lot more in my lats. I've used this technique called "break the bar" so your elbows are a lot closer to the body when you row and get a lot more contraction. Not sure if that's exactly popular but certainly felt better.

Thanks for reading, no problems to report anyway!

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> good work mate :thumb:


Thanks man.

Didn't see you replied or I would have said something earlier.

Hopefully get 105 out next month for 1+ and I'll be happy with that.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Friday - 19/07/2013 - Week 3, day 4 (Cycle 1)

10 mins stretching + hip mobility

Squats

10xBAR

5x60KG

5x60KG

1x100KG (my friend has a lot lower squat so I just threw a light single in to keep myself ticking)

5x120KG

3x135KG

7x152.5KG

Good mornings

5 sets of 12 @ 35KG

Leg Press

3 sets of 15 @ 320KG + Machine weight

2 sets of 12 @ 360KG + machine weight

Reverse crunches

5 sets of 15

Pretty good day.

Squats were as fun and deep as usual haha, smashed them pretty hard today.

Was especially happy with this as I woke up at about 5AM and couldn't drop back off at all so I had about 4 hours kip and then had to go training but felt wide awake luckily.

Squats are on the verge of hitting a new PR. I done 180KG a few years ago but I stopped powerlifting for a little while and became a bit slack with training... Just happy my intensity is back where it should be now. If I hit 180KG for 2 that'll be my PR.

Thinking of competing in a long run not sure yet though!

Beautiful day too, off up the pond.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Not training mate? Hope your Ok


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Not training mate? Hope your Ok


I have been training mate, sorry I forgot to update the log. I haven't been busy but I just forgot, silly me haha.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday - 22/07/2013 - Week 4, day 1 (Cycle 1)

Overhead press

5xBAR

5x30KG

5x35KG

5x40KG

Dips

5 sets of 10 @ bodyweight

Chins

5 sets of 10 @ bodyweight

Tricep Extensions

5 sets of 15 @ 28KG

I absolutely hate deload week with a passion.

Just annoys me how light I have to go and have no real intensity about myself, but I know it's full blown necessary!

The assistance work is still fun though. I enjoy a bit of volume, me!

Tuesday - 23/07/2013 - Week 4, day 2 (Cycle 1)

Sumo Deadlifts

5x60KG

5x60KG

5x65KG

5x70KG

5x80KG

Lunges

5 sets of 15 @ 40KG

Leg Curls

2 sets 15 @ 50KG

1 set of 10 @ Full stack (not sure on the weight, I just done it to test my hamstring as I've had a bit of a pull on my upper hammy. All good now though thankfully!)

2 sets of 12 @ 62KG

Leg Raises

5 sets of 15

Another annoying day, couldn't push hard at all.

Look forward to Monday now though, nice and rested up ready to hit it hard again.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thursday - 25/07/2013 - Week 4, day 3 (Cycle 1)

Stretched 10 mins on shoulders

Bench Press

10xBAR

5x30KG

5x40KG

5x50KG

5x60KG (What a bore)

Flat Dumbell Press

2 sets of 20 @ 28KG dumbells

3 sets of 12 @ 30KG Dumbells

Barbell rows

5 sets of 15 @ 50KG

Rope Pushdowns

5 sets of 20 @ 20KG

Deload drives me insane. End of that day.

Friday - 26/07/2013 - Week 4, day 4 (Cycle 1)

Squats

5xBAR

5x40KG

5x70KG

5x80KG

5x90KG

Sumo Good Mornings

5 sets of 15 @ 40KG

Leg Press

5 sets of 20 @ 280KG

Reverse Crunches

5 sets of 15

Cannot wait til' Monday to actually train hard again. This week has nearly killed me with boredom.

Suffering with a bit of a pain on my sternum though, I read online it may be from Dipping? I'm really not sure, but it doesn't affect OHP or Bench but it just hurts sometimes when I breathe or just move naturally and it catches on accident.

Thanks anyway for reading.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

De-load week next week for me.

:lol: TBH I'm looking forward to the rest


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> De-load week next week for me.
> 
> :lol: TBH I'm looking forward to the rest


Hate it man.

It's like you know you have to do it but really cba because it's so light.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday - 29/07/2013 - Week 5, Day 1 (Cycle 2)

Overhead Press

10xBAR

5x30KG

5x35KG

5x45KG

5x52.5KG

12x57.5KG

I have to cut dips because I'm struggling with a case of costochondritis and it's affecting a few of my exercises like chins, dips and pushups. And I can't really do much when I'm in the house like sometimes I'll stretch for something and it will pull like rotten on my sternum. Thankfully Overhead Press, deadlift, squat or bench press isn't affected so I can continue training as usual with some modifications thankfully. I also tried some pushups and some chins but it was absolutely tearing my sternum to pieces. A lot of inflammation going on so I'm taking Ipburofen and a lot of muscle rub and some spray on my chest. Felt a lot better today than yesterday but I have been struggling for a week or two with it so hopefully it will clear up soon.

So instead I done:

Incline Dumbell Press

5 sets of 15 @ 28KG Dumbells

Pulldowns

2 sets of 15 @ 75KG

3 sets of 10 @ 90KG (full stack)

Tricep Extension (EZ Bar)

1 set of 10 @ 48KG

4 sets of 12-15 @ 30KG

Not sure whether I should take a week off or not because I can still press well but I can't really do any pullups or dips which is a bit of a bummer.

What do you think?

Pretty happy with my OHP though. Last month I done 55KG for 13 so to increase by 2.5KG and do 12 is a good gain IMO.

Deadlift tomorrow, that'll be fun!

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

good work mate, hope you feel better soon


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tuesday - 31/07/2013 - Week 5, day 2 (Cycle 2)

Deadlifts

5x60KG

5x60KG

5x95KG

5x110KG

8x122.5KG

Pretty happy as my Deadlift is such a slacking exercise, that's a 7KG increase since last month with 1 extra rep.

Lunges

5 sets of 15 @ 40KG

Leg Curls

4 sets of 15 @ 76KG

1 set of 10 @ 90KG (Full stack)

Leg Raises

5 sets of 20 @ bodyweight

Was a good day yesterday, haven't been so comfortable on deadlifts, thankfully I changed to Sumo now because that works so much better. Took my lower back out of the equation but I'll eventually go back to conventional.

Day off today though... Time to get on the job hunt haha.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice :thumb:

How come you increased the weight by 7kg rather than by the prescribed 5Kg?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice :thumb:
> 
> How come you increased the weight by 7kg rather than by the prescribed 5Kg?


Good question.

I've just done it as this spreadsheet has said so when the gains slow I'll modify it but for now I'll keep it as is


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fair enough mate :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Another 2 day update because I'm so bad at updating the log.

Thursday - 1/08/2013 - Week 5 Day 3 (Cycle 2)

Bench

10xBAR

5x40KG

5x60KG

5x70KG

5x82.5KG

11x92.5KG

Smashed bench on this day. Sternum pain doesn't affect bench which is weird, only dips and chins. But because I'm doing incline dumbells on Monday I decided to do 5x15 on Flat Barbell instead today.

Flat Bench Barbell

5 sets of 15 @ 60KG

Pendlay rows

5 sets of 12 @ 65KG

Rope Pushdowns

5 sets of 15 @ 20KG

Pretty good day. My chest is clearing up well now in all fairness. Wont be dipping/Chinning for a few weeks sadly so I'll have to rep out full stack pulldowns and 35KG Incline dumbell press.

Friday - 2/8/2013 - Week 5 day 4 (Cycle 2)

Squat

5xBAR

5x60KG

3x80KG

5x110KG

5x127.5KG

12x145KG

Good Mornings

5 sets of 12 @ 40KG

Leg Press

5 sets of 15 @ 320KG

Reverse Crunches

5 sets of 20 @ Bodyweight

That squatting was pretty good. I was really sluggish in the gym and really tired but I got round to it and really enjoyed the last set afterwards. Really woke me up haha.

Still not really sure if I've hit any PBs as such yet because I can't remember the last time I actually followed a decent program and got as strong as I have again. I've squatted 180KG before. Lets hope I get back there ASAP.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that s some impressive squatting mate. Reps sent


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that s some impressive squatting mate. Reps sent


Cheers man!

Will update again in a bit.

Messed up today because I went 2 sets of 5 instead of 2 sets of 3 on my work sets before my last 3.

Idiot.

Haha.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday - 05/08/2013 - Day 1, week 2 (cycle 2)

Overhead Press

5xBAR

5x30KG

(messed this up. Lapse of concentration on the ramp sets, instead of sets of 3. I done sets of 5)

5x47.5KG

5x55KG

8x62.5KG (Still smashed that out though :thumb: )

Incline Dumbell

15x28KG dumbells

4 sets of 12 @ 35KG dumbells

Pulldowns

3 sets of 12 @ 90KG

2 sets of 15 @ 60KG

Tricep Extensions

1 sets of 10 @ 50KG

4 sets of 15 @ 38KG

Pretty decent day in my opinion.

Really feeling the gains of Wendlers again. Such a great proven program.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Tuesday - 6/8/2013 - Day 2, week 2 (Cycle 2)

Sumo Deadlift

5x60KG

3x60KG

3x102.5KG

3x115KG

6x130KG - Once I get 140KG for 5 that'll be a PB I'll be happy with... Not far off.

Leg Curls

1 set of 15 @ 55KG (Hamstrings were playing up)

4 sets of 12 @ 49KG

Lunges

5 sets of 12 @ 45KG

Leg Raises

5 sets of 15 @ bodyweight

Same ol' same ol.

Deadlift feels like it's actually coming along now though.

Joe.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I've been using wendler's for about 6 months. Just bought the new version and reading it now. Good luck mate. Subbed.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've been using wendler's for about 6 months. Just bought the new version and reading it now. Good luck mate. Subbed.


Which version is that man? the one for powerlifters, with the 2nd week being 3x5 instead of 3x3?

And cheers man!


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

Subbed in! Running 5/3/1 like me, check out my log. As I'm off from school at the moment (PE teacher), I'm experimenting with it everyday!! As I have the free time to rest, we shall see!?

Well impressed with the pressing and the squats. Your deadlift is improving rapidly too!! Keep going mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

another good session mate, Wendler's does seem to suit you :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> another good session mate, Wendler's does seem to suit you :thumb:


Yeah thanks for sticking by me man. Trying to follow yours to the best of my ability too.

And yeah, it is my favourite routine. I've ran it before along with a Madcows 5x5 routine, and both are excellent programs for the intermediate lifter in my opinion.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Brodger2 said:


> Subbed in! Running 5/3/1 like me, check out my log. As I'm off from school at the moment (PE teacher), I'm experimenting with it everyday!! As I have the free time to rest, we shall see!?
> 
> Well impressed with the pressing and the squats. Your deadlift is improving rapidly too!! Keep going mate!


Thanks mate.

Be careful not to fvck with it too much though. Stick to the basic principles. I have to edit my routine a lot these past few weeks from minor injuries (hamstring pulls, sternum inflammation etc.) but I'm getting back into the rhythm of things.

If you want the e-book give us a mail when you reach bronze level mate. Be happy to send it to you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

JoePro said:


> Which version is that man? the one for powerlifters, with the 2nd week being 3x5 instead of 3x3?
> 
> And cheers man!


it's the newer one 'beyond 5/3/1'. it's got various variations, the powerlifting one is one of them. I've got a deload week next week, so may try and read it in time for my next cycle. The biggest change seems to be that you do 2 cycles together without a deload week in between, so in effect it's a 6 week cycle with a deload week at the end.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

JoePro said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Be careful not to fvck with it too much though. Stick to the basic principles. I have to edit my routine a lot these past few weeks from minor injuries (hamstring pulls, sternum inflammation etc.) but I'm getting back into the rhythm of things.
> 
> If you want the e-book give us a mail when you reach bronze level mate. Be happy to send it to you.


I know I shouldn't change it too much. It's the same other than, I train everyday. It sounds similar to the post Above, 2 cycles in

1 week??

Cheers pal, would like to have a look. Is it something that can be emailed?


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's the newer one 'beyond 5/3/1'. it's got various variations, the powerlifting one is one of them. I've got a deload week next week, so may try and read it in time for my next cycle. The biggest change seems to be that you do 2 cycles together without a deload week in between, so in effect it's a 6 week cycle with a deload week at the end.


I've only run one cycle so far so my opinion may change later on but for me a de load every 4th week is overkill


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's the newer one 'beyond 5/3/1'. it's got various variations, the powerlifting one is one of them. I've got a deload week next week, so may try and read it in time for my next cycle. The biggest change seems to be that you do 2 cycles together without a deload week in between, so in effect it's a 6 week cycle with a deload week at the end.


Ah yeah I'm yet to get that one.

I have the original and the 5/3/1 for powerlifters version.

I could probably handle a 6 week cycle but I admit that is hardgoing for someone with bad recovery time or something but thankfully I recover at the speed of light.

@BestBefore1989 yeah I think the original program is awesome. The 4th week deload in my eyes is more than necessary.

@Brodger2 Hmm that sounds a bit wrong to me. It's either a 4 day, 3 day or 2 day split (depending on how busy someone is) drop your email mate and I'll send you the original program. Great read too if you're interested in training for strength in my opinion. What are your current goals and what is your current deadlift, squat and bench?.. Wendler is a considerable intermediate program and I wouldn't really suggest it until you're a bit further into lifting.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

JoePro said:


> Ah yeah I'm yet to get that one.
> 
> I have the original and the 5/3/1 for powerlifters version.
> 
> ...


Thought I replied to this, it hasn't appeared!?

i have read the original ebook from wendler, the 2.0 issue would be good.

Current goal is to gain some size and strength doing the 5/3/1 boring but bug programme.

1rm used for this programme

squats- 130

dead- 155

ohp- 50

bench-95

these have been reduced by at least 5kg, start light. As programme suggests.

email is my screen name with hotmail. Co. uk

Cheers


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Agreed. The deload on the 4th week is certainly not necessary for me. However, I do squat and deadlift lightly, due to my back problem, so maybe if I was shifting more weight there I'd need it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Agreed. The deload on the 4th week is certainly not necessary for me. However, I do squat and deadlift lightly, due to my back problem, so maybe if I was shifting more weight there I'd need it.


I suppose. But I think it's useful. I just keep in the back of my mind that the week after I'll just be hitting it so much harder so it's worth having that little break.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Brodger2 said:


> Thought I replied to this, it hasn't appeared!?
> 
> i have read the original ebook from wendler, the 2.0 issue would be good.
> 
> ...


Ever so sorry mate. I didn't see it in my emails when I was looking at people who commented.

Ah those are pretty good stats mate, what's your current weight as well?

If I was going to do the programme, I'd go with the tirumverate part of it in all honesty. With dips, chins, leg press etc. bit of extra work/conditioning never harmed anyone.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thursday - 08/08/2013 - Day 3, week 2 (Cycle 2)

Bench Press

5xBAR

5x60KG

3x77.5KG

3x87.5KG

9x97.5KG

Bench Press (Assistance)

5 sets of 10-15 @ 60KG

Pendlay rows

5 sets of 10-12 @ 62.5KG

Rope Pushdowns

5 sets of 15 @ 25KG

Decent day I guess.

Feel absolutely ruined though! Need to find myself a job because I'm so down in the dumps lately it is unbelievable. The gym is the only thing I have lately to look forward to and it's driving me insane because I'm up until silly o'clock every bastard night.

105KG next week. Hopefully get it for a lot more reps than one or I will be a little gutted haha.

Cheers for reading.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JoePro said:


> Thursday - 08/08/2013 - Day 3, week 2 (Cycle 2)
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


sorry you've been feeling down, I do know it can get to you!

Keep your chin up mate, something good on the job front will turn up eventually you just have to keep plugging away until you find it.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry you've been feeling down, I do know it can get to you!
> 
> Keep your chin up mate, something good on the job front will turn up eventually you just have to keep plugging away until you find it.


Yeah driving me nuts like.

Be alright though I hope.


----------



## Brodger2 (Jul 21, 2013)

JoePro said:


> Ever so sorry mate. I didn't see it in my emails when I was looking at people who commented.
> 
> Ah those are pretty good stats mate, what's your current weight as well?
> 
> If I was going to do the programme, I'd go with the tirumverate part of it in all honesty. With dips, chins, leg press etc. bit of extra work/conditioning never harmed anyone.


I'm currently around 90kg, trying to get up to 95/6ish, without getting fat!!

I did look at that assistance programme, just liked the look of the 3 month boring but big challenge.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Brodger2 said:


> I'm currently around 90kg, trying to get up to 95/6ish, without getting fat!!
> 
> I did look at that assistance programme, just liked the look of the 3 month boring but big challenge.


Ah yeah then go for Wendlers man.

And I can't argue with that, I haven't seen that assistance program but I've heard it's good. I just go by the book normally... I'll probably give the boring but big one a go after this cycle.


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Ah yeah then go for Wendlers man.
> 
> And I can't argue with that, I haven't seen that assistance program but I've heard it's good. I just go by the book normally... I'll probably give the boring but big one a go after this cycle.


How're the niggles mate? I'm on my second cycle of 5/3/1, week 1.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RFC52 said:


> How're the niggles mate? I'm on my second cycle of 5/3/1, week 1.


All cleared up, now chap. Thanks for asking.

Leaving dipping out for a little while though as they're stretching my chest too much.

It's a great routine, well worth doing.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Friday - 09/08/2013 - Week 2, day 4 (Cycle 2)

Squats

5x60KG

5x60KG

5x60KG (Hips felt really stiff today so thought I'd do a good few warm ups)

3x117.5KG

3x135KG

11x152.5KG (PR)

Good Morning's

5 sets of 12 @ 40KG

Leg Press

5 sets of 20 @ 280KG

Reverse Crunches

5 sets of 15 @ Bodyweight

Squats were intense today. I didn't expect 4 let alone 3... So to get 11 is really something.

I said to my mate "That was 9" and he said "I swear on my mothers life that was 11"

So I don't know what to think there. But he was watching me all the way through I just lost track because it was quite hard at the end to be honest.

How did I get 145 for 12 last week and 152.5 for 11 this week I'll never know. Haha.

Thanks for reading.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

11reps at 152.5KG takes some doing. Well done mate :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> 11reps at 152.5KG takes some doing. Well done mate :thumb:


Thanks as always man. Beasting it lately...

I'll record it one day I think, my form is pretty much perfect in my opinion.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Monday - 12/08/2013 - Day 1, Week 3 (Cycle 2)

OHP

5xBAR

5x30KG

5x52.5KG

3x57.5KG

10x65KG (Only ever got this for three before so that's pretty good!)

Incline Dumbell

5 sets of 12-15 @ 32KG Dumbells

Pulldowns

2 sets of 15 @ 80KG

3 sets of 10 @ 90KG

Tricep Extensions

2 sets of 10 @ 50KG

3 sets of 15 @ 38KG

Pretty decent day but I was pretty tired. Good sets on OHP. Done pretty well with that anyway!

My ex wanted to meet up yesterday so she ended up staying over and cheating on her boyfriend and now I have no idea what's happening there so my head is absolutely screwed at the minute. Pretty down at the minute actually.

Anyway, update again soon...

Joe.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

pb's all round at the moment mate. well done. sorry about the woman trouble.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

chin up mate.

Your situation is what it is.

You can feel down about all the **** that's happening or you can feel good about all the PB's your smashing in.

Which ever you choice to feel it wont change your situation , it will just change whether you feel positive or negative.

Great workout by the way :thumb:


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> pb's all round at the moment mate. well done. sorry about the woman trouble.


Cheers mate. Coping okay now!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> chin up mate.
> 
> Your situation is what it is.
> 
> ...


Yeah thanks a lot man.

I take it with a pinch of salt since it's been 3 months since we broke up and all but just seeing where this goes now. Looks like we may be getting back together but I'm not sure. So much bastard headwork.

But yes, thanks alot anyway! I enjoyed my day of training to be honest. Can't believe 10 reps on 65. + Sorry I haven't kept up too well on your log mate. I will have a check soon, just ain't been feeling like coming on here much.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I did train yesterday, just didn't update because I was tired as hell and wanted to sleep all day. I was in a bit of a mood too because of how things are at the minute for myself.

Tuesday - 13/08/2013 - Week 3, Day 2 (Cycle 2)

Deadlifts

3x60KG (done my hip work after this because they felt tight)

5x60KG

5x60KG

5x110KG

3x122.5KG

4x137.5KG

Deadlift is still the bane of my training but I'm sure it will pick up... As long as I beat the prescribed 1 rep, I'll be happy.

Leg Curls

5 sets of 15 @ 55KG

Lunges

5 sets of 15 @ 40KG

Reverse Crunches

5 sets of 15 @ bodyweight

IT was quite a hard session yesterday tbh. Trained well but just a bit bummed out on the deadlift as usual, but it's better than only getting the 1 rep.

So tired lately to, had 4 hours kip last night.

Anyway, cheers.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JoePro said:


> I did train yesterday, just didn't update because I was tired as hell and wanted to sleep all day. I was in a bit of a mood too because of how things are at the minute for myself.
> 
> Tuesday - 13/08/2013 - Week 3, Day 2 (Cycle 2)
> 
> ...


Mate, with the weight you squat you have strong legs and back so where do you fail on the dead lift. Is it your grip?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate, with the weight you squat you have strong legs and back so where do you fail on the dead lift. Is it your grip?


It's my hip mobility man.

It just feels so tight when I do them.

My grip is pretty good. I can row heavy for good reps and I never slip off pulldowns/chins unless I'm around the 12 rep mark.

It'll get better.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Thursday - 15/08/2013 - Day 3, week 3 (Cycle 2)

Bench

10xBAR

5x60

5x60

5x82.5KG

3x92.5KG

4x105KG

Bench Assistance

5 sets of 12-15 @ 60KG

Pendlay Rows

5 sets of 12-15 @ 65KG

Rope Pushdowns

5 sets of 20 @ 20KG

Not much to say about today. 4 paused reps on the 105KG was decent but not amazing.

Like I said I still have a good bit on my mind at the minute with getting a job and this whole ex business... Taking it's toll on my sleeping pattern like mad. Cannot do anything about either situation so it's killing me.

Oh well, hopefully get a nice big squat out tomorrow. 160KG, that should be fun. If I get it for 5 I'd be happy.

Cheers guys.

Joe.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I know I seem like some one who moans a lot about injuries but I've been injury free for years since I started a while back but I don't know what it is lately my body just cannot keep up with training.

I was squatting Friday (160KG) and I just had a massive shooting pain in my upper quad/hip flexor area and it felt alright to go again so I tried squatting and it just pulled up on me so I just had to lock it in after what was a very easy 4 reps if it wasn't for the pain.

Gonna' just finish this deload and then have a rest. I wont be logging the deload though because it's only a poor light week, I'll be back but I'll do the boring but big cycle (3 month challenge) instead.

Joe.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

JoePro said:


> I know I seem like some one who moans a lot about injuries but I've been injury free for years since I started a while back but I don't know what it is lately my body just cannot keep up with training.
> 
> I was squatting Friday (160KG) and I just had a massive shooting pain in my upper quad/hip flexor area and it felt alright to go again so I tried squatting and it just pulled up on me so I just had to lock it in after what was a very easy 4 reps if it wasn't for the pain.
> 
> ...


Hasta la vista, baby


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Hasta la vista, baby


Haha if I didn't see the bold, I'd think you're trying to get rid of me!


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Back training yesterday.. Going for boring but big this time though.

Monday - 02/09/2013 - Bench Day, Cycle 1

Bench

5x40KG

5x60KG

5x72.5KG

5x85KG

5x97.5KG

Bench Assistance

5x10 @ 60KG

Dumbell Rows

3 sets of 12 @ 40KG

2 sets of 15 @ 35KG

Tricep pushdowns (Rope)

5 sets of 15 @ 20KG

Decent day. Definitely prefer the boring but big method.

Doesn't look like I'm training today though because my mate who works nights was meant to train with me and now it's too late and I can't get to the gym unless I have a lift up off him so I'll probably squat tomorrow. Squats and deadlifts will be below 140KG for a few weeks so I can keep an eye on my hip for a while as I'm a bit scared it will end up injured again but it's feeling fine at the moment.

Plus I might be starting night shifts soon myself so I'll probably end up training late in the day for a while.

Cheers for reading.

Joe.

PS. @BestBefore1989 sorry I haven't kept up much on your log mate, hope all is good. And hope your marriage is still good since the anniversary, haven't read it since then I don't think!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

welcome back.

I'm guessing what ever the work and woman situation, you've managed to get your head sorted. :thumb:

Glad to see you back training again mate

:lol: Yes mate I've still got her locked away in the basement, some call it Stockholm syndrome, I call it love


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

BestBefore1989 said:


> welcome back.
> 
> I'm guessing what ever the work and woman situation, you've managed to get your head sorted. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Hello!

Yeah things are slowly levelling out mate.

Looking good on your pic by the way.

Back squatting now too, 160KG for 3 reps yesterday with a bit of a pull in the hip but a lot less than the past 2-3 weeks.

Will log again soon, haven't had much point lately though

.

cheers.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm still training but gone onto a different routine now because it's too hard to fit around work at the minute until I've adapted so I'm on a reverse pyramid training type thing, only lasts like 20-30 mins in the gym. Same gains/losses whatever you're looking for. Ran it in the past, worked wonders.


----------

